# Blu-ray Profiles



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

*Blu-ray Profiles*

If you’re considering dipping your toe into the Blu-ray waters you won’t research long without hearing reference to Blu-ray Profiles. You may hear questions like the following:

“_I hope my new Blu-ray player can be upgraded to to version 1.1._” or “_Should I buy now or wait for 2.0?_”

Valid question - but what does it mean?

BD-ROM is a specification that defines separate profiles for players. All Blu-ray players must meet the requirements of one of the profiles depending on when the player is built. 

*1.0 *The first generation of Blu-ray Disc players were defined by this profile. Its only requirement is 64 KB storage for the use of application data. 

It will be mandatory that BD players released starting Nov. 2007 will exceed Profile 1.0 and meet the requirements of profile 1.1. 

*1.1* Commonly referred to as Profile 1.1 or Final Standard Profile. This introduces a secondary video decoder that makes on disc Picture in Picture features possible.

PiP Disc Features: Can add interactive elements to films released on BD including a visual commentary. The feature allows a sub picture to run alongside the movie. This can be used to present behind-the-scenes looks at how special effects were created while the scene is in progress. 

The most common question about Blu-ray right now is – do I buy now or do I wait for profile 1.1? It’s really only relevant if PiP is important to you.

*2.0* Also called BD-Live. For BD-Live adds network connectivity.

*3 *Blu-ray Profile 3 will be designed for audio only and won’t carry any java or video decoding requirements. 
I haven’t been able to find much info on BDP3 – if anyone has any further info of anyone planning to release a profile 3 player I’d be interested. It sounds like a real future speculation that there might be interest in BD audio only players if the format takes off. Perhaps the BDA is planning future car audio decks?

The *Blu-ray Disc Profile *does not specify compatibility with an audio codec. If you’re interested in whether or not a Blu-ray player will decode one of the new lossless codecs such as Dolby True HD or DTS HD, it’s not in the profile. You’ll have to examine hardware specs. 

One thing I’ve found common on BD disc movies is a PCM 5.1 soundtrack which provides uncompressed audio.

This concludes my brief look at the Blu-ray Profiles. If anyone finds anything to add or any errors please don't hesitate to let me know. 

I don’t take sides in the format war but it seems the escalating profile feature sets is evidence that BD wasn’t quite ready when it was released. It’s also interesting that I couldn’t find anything on profiles on the Blu-ray Disc association’s website. I scoured several separate but short FAQs and queried a few of its white papers. Nothing!

To sidestep the dungpile that is this horrible format war I intend to buy Samsung’s HD DVD / Blu-ray combo player when it’s released.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

All anybody needs at this point is Profile 1.0 and that's all anybody will ever need to watch the main feature. In these uncertain times of a format war, you can't be expected to be buying a player that is going to last you for years. You are buying a player that will play the discs currently on the market...today...because there may not be a tomorrow. My advice is to buy a PS3 if you want any sort of security or peace of mind, but know that there may be a new format coming soon. Don't sell the farm to buy a player. If you can't afford to drop $500 on a player and spend $30 per disc, then wait it out. If you will at all feel burned to learn that new players will come out that are better, cheaper, and more featured, then you are not an early adopter.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

The orthodox advice has always been buy the hardware that playsback the software available today... never buy hardware expecting to playback future software and never believe in the term "future proof".

Good advice Mr Porterhouse!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Great thread Wayde... :T

I've asked myself that same question... "The most common question about Blu-ray right now is – do I buy now or do I wait for profile 1.1?"

Now I understand what the differences are.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Great thread Wayde... :T
> 
> I've asked myself that same question... "The most common question about Blu-ray right now is – do I buy now or do I wait for profile 1.1?"
> 
> Now I understand what the differences are.


Actually Sonnie 2.0 is what I think most people are waiting for and should be waiting for.

I agree with MrPorterhouse, the PS3 is probably the one current player that will be able to upgrade to 2.0 and further. In a way it already has all the functions, but they are on the console side. It's just a matter of unlocking them on the player side. It does TrueHD, 1080p/24, has a network adapter, is obviously interactive... in fact Sony could do a shot across the bow by making a BD movie disc that actually taps into the PS3's interactive capability. Granted it would be the only player that could access those features, but it wouldn't be any stranger than movies put out for the PSP. 

The cell processor in the PS3 is a very powerful cpu, and the graphics engine is way up there too. I honestly don't think anyone has seen anything even close to its full potential.

Sorry, didn't mean to side track your thread Wayde! For stand alone players, yes, nothing is future proof. I mean, look at the standard def DVD players.:bigsmile:


----------

